# Geneva/Scofield Study Bible Comparison



## sastark (Dec 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if there has ever been a study done comparing the notes of the Geneva Bible with the Scofield Bible? I am taking a class next semester (Christian Thought 1 & 2) and am thinking of doing a research paper on some of the differences in the notes (should the professor allow it). Of course, I would have to narrow my paper to a few key passages (Gen. 1, for example) for the sake of time and paper length.

Just wanted to do a preliminary check to see if anyone knew of any existing papers/studies. Thanks!


----------



## tellville (Feb 5, 2008)

That would be a fascinating topic to study! I would have never thought about comparing the notes in different study bibles in a thoroughly academic way. Good idea!


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 5, 2008)

sastark said:


> Does anyone know if there has ever been a study done comparing the notes of the Geneva Bible with the Scofield Bible? I am taking a class next semester (Christian Thought 1 & 2) and am thinking of doing a research paper on some of the differences in the notes (should the professor allow it). Of course, I would have to narrow my paper to a few key passages (Gen. 1, for example) for the sake of time and paper length.
> 
> Just wanted to do a preliminary check to see if anyone knew of any existing papers/studies. Thanks!



I am not aware of anything. Not to put you off but I think that it would be a paper that would be quite difficult to do well. I own copies of both and certainly would not fancy the prospect. 

A tip if I may, find some verses that both Scofield and Geneva comment on wherein the comments demonstrate their key differences in hermeneutical methods. Most of Scofield's notes are of an eschatological nature which I am sure you are aware.

One that springs immediately to mind is the difference between the Geneva view of sanctification and Scofield's view of the 'carnal' Christian.


----------



## S. Spence (Feb 5, 2008)

It might be interesting to compare the Geneva and the New Scofield Bible, as the the old Scofield Bible contains so many errors that even strong dispensationalists would say in places it's not correct or that dispensationalism was still in it developing phases at that stage.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck to you brother. It's sounds like you're trying to compare "the institutes of the christian religion" with "Aesop's fables".


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

tellville said:


> That would be a fascinating topic to study! I would have never thought about comparing the notes in different study bibles in a thoroughly academic way. Good idea!


Actually I think it would be interesting, the very fact the approaches are so different makes it more so. BUT, I would use a passage or chapter from the Gospels or from an Epistle. This would be a better contrast and would make it a little edgier.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 5, 2008)

I would delineate a select few of the crux passages that are used for each major division of theology (especially those differentiating classical Reformed thought from dispensationalism). Eschatology is a given. However, the "offer of the kingdom" (according to classical dispensationalists) in Matthew would be an interesting comparison, the Sermon on the Mount, etc. Also, Genesis 1 (GAP theory in the Scofield).


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

Ditto to Dennis, the respective approaches in that section of Matthew would be a gold-mine of contrasting viewpoints!


----------



## David_A_Reed (Feb 17, 2008)

Are you planning to use the notes from the 1560 first edition, or the 1599 edition's notes?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> I would delineate a select few of the crux passages that are used for each major division of theology (especially those differentiating classical Reformed thought from dispensationalism). Eschatology is a given. However, the "offer of the kingdom" (according to classical dispensationalists) in Matthew would be an interesting comparison, the Sermon on the Mount, etc. Also, Genesis 1 (GAP theory in the Scofield).



This entire project sounds like a great idea. the above is, however the version of it I would like to read.


----------

